# Sticky  Please Welcome Our New MOD!



## boondham

จัดด่วน


----------



## Speed

welcome Munich Dweller!











thanks Chad for all your inside info in the past! :applause: :applause: :applause:

hope you keep contributing good inside info :colgate:


----------



## BEERUSIK

*BRAVO...*


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Hurah!


----------



## w-140s500l

ยินดีครับ +___+


----------



## hakz2007

Congratulations, Munich Dweller! 

Cheers from the Philippines kay:


----------



## IraGlacialis

Congrats dude.


----------



## atom

Congrats


----------



## Munich dweller

Thanks you all again krub


----------



## Munich dweller

Thanks krub


----------



## trewut

ยินดีด้วยครับ


----------



## HTYNYC

Congratulations ^ ^


----------



## sivavutp

Welcome kub


----------



## skypass97

Congratulations !! :banana:


----------



## tOwEr bOYz

Welcome krub


----------



## pon

Congrats!! So we will have 2 mod in Thai forum? You and Chad combination. :drunk:


----------



## U-Turn

Grats. Looking forward to it.


----------



## omevil

ยินดีด้วยครับ:cheers:


----------



## totomaru

:applause::applause::applause: ขอแสดงความยินดีด้วยครับ *คุณ Munich dweller*


----------



## ncas

ยินดีด้วยครับ แล้วคุณchadล่ะ


----------



## Bentown

Wahoo !!!:colgate:


----------



## uno

เหมือนบริษัทเปลี่ยนถ่ายผู้บริหารเลย 5555


----------



## cheychai

สวัสดีครับ


----------



## Goddess

ยินดีกับคุณMunich dwellerด้วยครับ เด๋วมีเลี้ยงเบียร์กับไส้กรอกเยอรมันด้วยรึป่าว :banana:


----------



## nawat001

Congratulations


----------



## Munich dweller

คุณ chad ก็ยังอยู่เป็น mod ครับ ไม่ได้หายไปไหน ... มี mod สองคนจะได้ช่วยๆแบ่งภาระอะไรๆกันเวลาอีกคนไม่อยู่/ไม่ว่างครับ


----------



## mrintow

Glückwunsch


----------



## AsianDragons

welcome


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Good news, so now we have two mod's in the Thai forum.
Congratulations Munich dweller.

Is it a good idea to reduse the amount of sticky treads, like the ones that are locked down like this one NEW" - Proposals, Projects and Upcomings - "FOUND" not used since jan 2005.

I think the Thai forum will look less messy.


----------



## koenig

Thanks in advance


----------



## Munich dweller

Bangroma-sky said:


> Is it a good idea to reduse the amount of sticky treads, like the ones that are locked down like this one NEW" - Proposals, Projects and Upcomings - "FOUND" not used since jan 2005.
> 
> I think the Thai forum will look less messy.


^^
Agree ... I unstuck some old and locked threads away. They are still here but you have to browse a few pages backward if anyone wants to look for them since their last activities were like from 2005.


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Perfect, it looks alot better


----------



## Munich dweller

I unstuck those old locked threads for Uttaradit to have more spaces for other livelier threads. They are still here, i.e., not deleted, but you have to go back a few pages if anyone wants to look for them since their last activities were like years ago.

For news and pics of Uttaradit, please post them in here instead. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=870316&highlight=uttaradit

This is for Nan and Prea
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=880892

Btw, thanks for the welcome krub


----------



## Codename B

Do you have the power to merge threads?
Cos these threads are basically the same..

*ทำไมพวกคุณถึงชอบตึก (กระทู้แนะนำตัว)*
*Welcome to the Thai forum
**** ROLL CALL !!!!!, come in !
*


----------



## Munich dweller

^^
I was thinking about the same thing. But let me learn how to do it first (dont wanna end up deleting them by accident  ).


----------



## jobecob

Oh mind! I just asked him on the other thread about him being a new moderator. I think I might need a new glasses since I didn't see this sticky thread haha


----------



## Humble NK

Congratulation :banana:

You really deserve this job.


----------



## Happynoel

Congratulatin krab


----------



## somrach1

Well well well i see huh ? so this MOD visited my profile before XD


----------



## Munich dweller

แหะๆ ตอบช้าไปหน่อย (มากมาย) .. แต่ขอบคุณทุกคนอีกทีครับ 

แวะมาบอกว่าผมจะเอา unstick กระทู้นี้ละนะ มันได้ตกๆไปตามธรรมชาติ เว้นที่ให้กระทู้ banner ขึ้นมาแทนละกัน


----------



## pikkza

ว้าวๆๆ ยินดีต้อนรับครับ


----------



## reQuiem4adream

อยากให้ทำ sticky post สอนการอัพโหลดและลงรูปในเว็ปนี้อ่ะครับ เพราะเห็นถามกันเหลือเกิน


----------



## Munich dweller

^^
มันมีกระทู้สอนแปะรูปอยู่แล้วหนะครับในห้อง inter ซึ่งอธิบายไว้ได้ละเอียดดีแล้ว
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458527

ผมเลยออกจะลังเลที่จะสร้างกระทู้ใหม่ขึ้นมาเพื่อแค่สอนแปะรูป ... อีกทั้งถ้ามีใครถามๆแปะรูปยังไง ก็แค่ส่งลิ้งค์นี้ให้ดู ไม่ได้ลำบากอะไร ... ยังไงอาจจะเอาลิ้งค์ไปแปะไว้ตามกระทู้ rule threads ทั้งหลาย พ่วงๆไปด้วยอีกทางแล้วกันครับ


----------



## Tdridd

...  ...


----------



## Codename B

^^ 

Wait some years and hire me! 

------------------------------------

but you art ja done ban gon.. 55


----------



## amarka

welcome -lets hope you answer your PM's unlike the Chad

amarka


----------



## Jupitana

คงยังไม่ช้าไปสำหรับคนมาทีหลังนะครับ ที่จะแสดงความยินดีสำหรับ MOD ใหม่ของเรา คนคุณภาพของเราอีกคน "ยินดีด้วยครับ"

Congratulations Congratulations Congratulations
:dance:


----------



## nawat001

มาชื่นชมกับการทำงานครับ ทำหน้าที่ได้ดีทีเดียวสมตำแหน่งModครับ


----------



## Nevadaboy

ขอนอกเรื่องนะครับ สำหรับ เรื่องดรามา ของ อุตรดิตถ์ 

http://th.wikipedia.org/wiki/พูดคุย:จังหวัดอุตรดิตถ์/กรุอภิปรายที่ไม่เข้ากับ_WP:NOT

ฝาก mod ใหม่ด้วยละกันครับ ถ้าเจอ เหตการณแบบนี้อีก ต้องตัดไฟแต่ต้นลมเลย อยาใจดีเด็ดขาด


----------



## Bangroma-sky

I don't know where to put this question, but i wanted to ask if it's posible to put in the head from the threat the height of the project.


----------



## Munich dweller

For me personally, I don't see any problem doing that if you have the information on the height of the project. The thing is not every project in this forum has the height information. Scrolling page by page to look for the height info somewhere for each project/thread will surely take too much time for me (I have better things to do  ). 

So I'd say if you have verified info on the height of any project, just PM. me and I'll put it up.


----------



## Bangroma-sky

I posted two heights on your PM. 

Without the hight it's not possible to post the projects in the international forum. Do the developers info not show the projects hight?


----------



## Munich dweller

^^
Got it. I added the height for the Park Ventures project already. However, the height in the picture of the Magnolias Ratchaprasong you gave me is a bit vague and probably unconfirmed (the arrow points to the 60th floor but the there are actually only 57 floors)? I don't wanna put up unverified info on the thread title krub.

Btw, you posted the info in my visitor message area. That is not a PM


----------



## adul_mad_adum

Mod ครับ เกิดอะไรขึ้นกับห้องหาดใหญ่ - สงขลาครับ กระทู้เก่าหายเกลี้ยงเลยครับ


----------



## Munich dweller

...



Munich dweller said:


> Jan เขาลบเพราะเขาได้รับการติดต่อมาจากเจ้าของลิขสิทธิ์บทความ หรือรูปภาพอะไรสักอย่างที่โพสกันในกระทู้เก่าว่ามีการละเมิดลิขสิทธิ์โดยไม่ได้รับอนุญาติ เขาเลยต้องลบทิ้งทั้งหมดแล้วตั้งให้ใหม่ครับ ไม่เกี่ยวอะไรกับการทะเลาะอะไรกัน
> 
> - การโพสรูปภาพ ต้องมีลิ้งค์ไปยังรูปต้นฉบับด้วย
> - การโพสบทความ ข่าว ไม่ควรโพสข้อความทั้งหมด แต่ตัดมาแค่บางส่วน อาจจะเป็นบทนำสั้นๆ แล้วให้ลิ้งค์ไปอ่านบทความเต็มๆที่เหลือในเว็บต้นฉบับของเขาครับ


----------



## tytaipeibkk

ขออนุญาตรบกวนถามพี่ๆ ใจดีในบอร์ดนี้นิดนึงครับ P'Chud และ P'Munich ผมพยายามหาบอร์ดที่เกี่ยวกับ รถประจำทาง รถเมย์ หลายรอบแล้ว และผมเคยเห็นในบอร์ดนี้เคยโพสไว้ แต่ดูเหมือนว่าจะถูกลบออกไปแล้ว ยังไงอยากให้มีพี่ๆ ใจดีตั้งบอร์ดใหม่ อยากให้เกี่ยวกับ Buses, Trams, Shuttle Buses, Taxis แล้วก็พวก Chaophaya expess boat เรือคลองแสนแสบ ประมาณนี้อ่ะครับ ผมจะได้มาโพสรูปแลกเปลี่ยนเยอะๆ เพราะส่วนตัวแล้ว ชอบดู ชอบอ่านเรื่องพวกนี้มากๆ รบกวนฝากด้วยนะครับ ขอบคุณครับ ^_______^


----------



## Codename B

^^

The Modern Bus Based Mass Transport of Bangkok.

--------------------------------------------------

แนะนําให้ตั้งกระทู้ไหม่เองเลยครับ


----------



## tytaipeibkk

Codename B said:


> ^^
> 
> The Modern Bus Based Mass Transport of Bangkok.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> แนะนําให้ตั้งกระทู้ไหม่เองเลยครับ



แสดงว่าที่เอามาให้ดูเป็นของเก่า งั้นผมจะตั้งใหม่เลยนะครับ ขอบคุณครับ


----------



## Peterryan

My best wishes are always with you. Congrats dear.


----------



## bembem8x8

I love the sweet and I love sharing interesting things above.thank you for sharing lots of interesting information. kizi 4 | kizi 2


----------

